# Savings made on Sketchers via Amazon



## Andy_Shack (Sep 22, 2010)

We just bought some Sketchers Shape-ups and discovered a way to save some money via Amazon.

As you all probably know Italian shoe prices are somewhat higher that in the UK and out of interest we checked the UK Amazon prices against the IT Amazon prices (which tend to be cheaper than the Italian shops).

So for the same size 5 (38) American Sketchers Shape-Up

amazon.it = Euro 50.34
amazon.co.uk = GBP 34.99 = Euro 41.88

Where it becomes interesting is that amazon.co.uk, on orders above £25, will ship for free to Italy. Giving a saving of over eight euros on the same shoe.

The price in our local shop? Eighty Euros but currently reduced to sixty four Euros in the sales (20% off).

Last bit; Amazon delivered them from their wharehouse in Milan, so we won't lose any sleep over the carbon that might have been used to supply them from England.

We still have a Sterling account so for us this was a simple transaction. If you only have a Euro account don't forget to factor in your bank charges.

Happy shopping.


----------

